# For sh*t's and giggles!



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

My pimp ride that attracts all the ladies!
My 87 Suzuki Samurai.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

G.I. Joe... A real American hero! :thumbup:


----------



## TheBellTolls (Aug 20, 2005)

Thats cool. I'd love to have something like that, but just with doors.


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

Now thats JDM!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im actually looking for something like that. something i dont have to wash or take car of and can run over shit with


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

My friend Matt has one just like that cept' that it has light 20 Hella offroad lights and has a camoflauge paintjob, Urban Camo. I want to get one as well, but they are all thrashed. Nice off road warrior.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

The doors are in the bed of the samurai in the pic. They slide on and off at anytime I feel lik doing so. Taking them off is great on sunny days. Next thing I am doing is lifting it anouther 1.5" on top of the 6" lift it has, and tossing on some 33"x12.5" wrangler's. Then getting a roof rack and lights.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

And those are 300zx turbo seats!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Those things kick ass for off-road vehicles. Respect for the Sammy.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'd drive it 'til the doors fell off, err.. 

Sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i remember seein that thing in auburn

chicks were all over it. i was jealous


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

SuperStock said:


> i remember seein that thing in auburn
> 
> chicks were all over it. i was jealous





HAHA I am from Black Diamond and Kent. I bought it from my cousin who lives in Auburn. Thats awesome someone has acctually seen my ride in person from here. Best $1000 I ever spent.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

*A close call!*


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Get some Mickey Thompson Baja Claws! Those are amazing for rock crawling! What size tires are on there now?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

only 29's. I am thinking I am going to get 31's so I still have my 5th gear, but unsure if I want only 10.5's or 12.5's.


----------

